# Monster in Ohio



## ryan_marine (Jan 25, 2011)

I just got the go ahead on a patch of timber in next to the job I am working. There is a monster on the job I will have to drop. I am estmating 8 feet thick white oak. Doubt it is solid but regardless it has to go down. I will try to post pics of it in the morning. It will be about a month before I get to it.

Ray


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 25, 2011)

Another local farmer has a monster oak on one of their places. Heard they been offered like $40,000 for it.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2011)

Be tough to say no to that kind of money.


----------



## burroak (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree. If it was me, I would have sold it.

We have a nice Burr oak in our woods that was 42" diameter, and about 20 feet to the nearest branch. A few years back a large branch tore away from the tree, pulling a large strip of wood away, all the way down to the base of the tree. I've never had anyone look at it, but I'm pretty sure it's worthless now. I will be cutting it down for firewood someday in the near future.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2011)

burroak said:


> I'm pretty sure it's worthless now.



Worthless? Perhaps. You never know what's in a log 'til you start cutting it.


----------



## burroak (Jan 25, 2011)

madhatte said:


> Worthless? Perhaps. You never know what's in a log 'til you start cutting it.



True. I just figured most sawmills wouldn't want to fork out top dollar for the tree. Like I said, I haven't had anyone look at it, so I'm just going on my own assumptions.


----------



## bitzer (Jan 25, 2011)

40 grand for one Oak huh? come on.


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 25, 2011)

We need some pictures of this beauty. If your close to the Ohio - Michigan line, give me a holler. I have a few saws that could use a workout.


----------



## burroak (Jan 26, 2011)

PICS! where's those pics! I'm eager to see this monster tree. How much do you think you'll get out of it?


----------



## ryan_marine (Jan 27, 2011)

Pics for you all.
I am 5'11" and go about 200lbs for a guide
http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo191/ray_neighbarger/Monster.jpg
http://i375.photobucket.com/albums/oo191/ray_neighbarger/monster2.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a big Bertha for sure. Gonna need 2 tanks of fuel on that one.

As for $40,000 for one oak, that must be a mis-speak. $4,000 maybe. _Maybe_...if it is truly a monster slicer oak with several 10'-6" logs.


----------



## dancan (Jan 28, 2011)

That's a big one !











Set the video recorder up for that one or get a bunch of time lapse photos .


----------



## ryan_marine (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks dancan. Yes it will be a week long project getting that one down. Got to take your time with one that big. There are 42 limbs that have logs in them.

Ray


----------



## ryan_marine (Jan 31, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> That's a big Bertha for sure. Gonna need 2 tanks of fuel on that one.
> 
> As for $40,000 for one oak, that must be a mis-speak. $4,000 maybe. _Maybe_...if it is truly a monster slicer oak with several 10'-6" logs.


 
Already talked to the truck driver. He said he doesn't want any longer than 8' 6". That way he can pick them up. Mill stated that he wants to split them at the mill.

Ray


----------



## climberjones (Feb 10, 2011)

ryan_marine said:


> I just got the go ahead on a patch of timber in next to the job I am working. There is a monster on the job I will have to drop. I am estmating 8 feet thick white oak. Doubt it is solid but regardless it has to go down. I will try to post pics of it in the morning. It will be about a month before I get to it.
> 
> Ray


 Is that a white oak or ?????


----------



## ryan_marine (Feb 10, 2011)

It is a white oak. One of the biggest I ever saw. 

Ray


----------



## ray benson (Feb 10, 2011)

Ohio champion trees.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/4810/Default.aspx

The white oaks are just over 7' dbh


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 11, 2011)

hopefully its solid on the inside. ive seen alot of big oaks(not that big) that rot from the inside due to water leaking in from a dead branch far up the tree. no matter what the is defineatly a big-un!


----------



## ryan_marine (Feb 14, 2011)

If you register a tree you can not touch another tree anywhere near that tree. The property owner wants to do what he wants with his property. That is the only bad thing about registering a tree with them.

Ray


----------

